# 2012 Sam's Club KCBS Competition



## old prospector (Dec 21, 2011)

http://kcbs.us/news.php?id=441
http://kcbs.us/sams-club-series.php

Should be another good time.


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have some good Friends cooking in this.   I think I will give it a go next year.


----------



## old prospector (Dec 21, 2011)

Be sure to watch the time of entry for the one you want to do. Last year Atlanta opened at 12:00 noon, 15 minutes later it was full.


----------

